# Is NOS good to get or bad?



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

I have a 93 Mustang LX 5.0 that is up to 320-330hp and I have just purchased some stickies for the rear and had been toying with the idea of putting NOS in it for the heck of it.

Is NOS a joke or is it good to do? I have redone the trany, better gears (done before I bought it), headers, cams, and tons more. I think it could take up to a 100, but not much more than that.

I don't want this to turn into a war, but I really do want to know what you guys think that have cars that move!

Jeffrey


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I think nos is good and bad..
As long as you got the time to re-tune you engine after usasge ...I say Go for it


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

Nitrous oxide isnt a joke. Fast n furious made it into a joke. Nitrous is cheap and good way to increase horsepower. I had it and ran all day with it with no problems. Problems that usually occur is poor install and misuse of nitrous. Misuse can be something like squeezing 200 shots when your car only puts out 100 hp.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

yeah...retard your timing, colder spark plugs, etc.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Any links to some good systems that you know of?

Jeffrey

{{Edit - Would I be safe with a 100 shot? I really don't want to blow my engine. My wife would not be happy!}}


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2004)

Do you race or bracket-race the Mustang regularly? For driving on the street, the NOS has no value.

I did know a guy who would use his nitrous street racing, but he was nuts. :smile: 
For bracket racing, it will lower your ET, but will make the car considerably less consistant.

If you like to drag race ''heads-up" and want to go alot faster, I say -go for it!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

NOS is sweet if your engine can handle it....

f*ck fast and the furious. it's what got me out of racing..stupid ass kids in their hondas thinking they are vin deisel and sh*t..lol


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

I go to the legal drag strip every so often to see what my times are. The best that this car has done so far is the very low 13's. WIth a smaller driver, I could get it to the very high 12's.

I would want it for the occational street punk that thinks he can take my Mustang. It looks completely stock...

I had one guy juice me, and I was ticked. So I thought...if I use it, it won't happen again.

If it is a waste of money, I don't want to do it. I just don't know enough about it.

Jeffrey


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

get it!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

You, Pastor, are by far THE coolest pastor it has been my pleasure to talk to lol.

Like Harley said as long as you got time to re-tune your engine then NOS is great...


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

if u go over 75 shots get a wet system. Go with NOS, they've been around the longest.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> crazyklown89 Posted on Feb 20 2004, 12:19 PM You, Pastor, are by far THE coolest pastor it has been my pleasure to talk to lol.


I concur.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

NOS is cheap. Got my system for $375 through JC Whitney when they had their 25% off sale. The thing I didnt like was refilling it.


----------



## predatorfish86 (Aug 12, 2003)

Sounds like your car is perfect for a 100 shot but what is the compression ratio on the engine? That effects the engine alot when using NOS or superchargers.


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

NOS is great and all but if you have money i would supercharge it. If you do it right you will have a much more stable engine and you will much more continuous power through your entire powerband. Yes they are really expensive but you get a lot for your money. Plus mustangs were meant to be supercharged not NOS'd out, lets be honest, supercharged mustang!!! You'll be running high 10s for sure


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

your back









is this really Pastor Jeff? dosnt seem like it?









i think that NOS is ok and a 100 shot wet shot would be perfect









i have it on my bike :laugh:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

J_TREAT911 said:


> NOS is great and all but if you have money i would supercharge it. If you do it right you will have a much more stable engine and you will much more continuous power through your entire powerband. Yes they are really expensive but you get a lot for your money. Plus mustangs were meant to be supercharged not NOS'd out, lets be honest, supercharged mustang!!! You'll be running high 10s for sure


 i agree







but nos is easier to hide from the ocasional street punk
supercharge it
and get these thing i saw on trucks once were the exhaust y'ed off by the tranny a set with a solenoid out the sides and a set with the muffler out the back
he hit the switch opened the solenoid and was runnin starigh pipe out the side 
cuold scare the sh-t out of some punks that way
i like it cant remeber waht it was called but it was LOUD


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

damn straight through exhaust???!?! That had to be so loud!! Sounds cool i'll have to do a search for that setup ... never heard of it


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm not an expert or anything, but I'd say supercharge it if you have the money for it. A supercharger is always there, the nos isnt, and you dont need to refill a supercharger all the time


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I had it on my 5.0 mustang. Its great







I just got a universal wet shot for 170 used. I just had a 50 for playing around and put in the 100 for the track. All I did to my car was take my timeing from 14 to 10 when playing with the 100 shot otherwise I didnt change anything. I am sure you already know this but just to make sure to only hit NOS under Wide Open Throttle. Also the first time I used it I blew all kinds of black smoke out my tale pipes which what actually happened was the NOS cleaned all the carbon off my pistons. My car never ran better after doing so. I also had 150,000 miles on my stock motor when I installed it.
btw...what gears did you get? 373???


----------



## CHOMPER316 (Feb 20, 2004)

nos, my bud has a mustang with nos and stuff its of the hook!!

plus he has alot of imports like skylines and stuff


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I would go with the 75-150 adjustable kit so you can run 75 on the street and if needed you can go higher. As for other power-adders, I myself was going to supercharge until I realized it took 30-50hp to turn the pulley. I would now prefer a turbo because it scavenges free exhaust gases.

Kevin


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

i would rather supercharge it


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

i have an extra setup at all times...........with misc shot jets........juss buy the kit and buy the many jets.........i had 50/65/75/100/150 which i never'd used.........start low and go with the one you like


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

So you decided to come back....after that diatribe and all......??


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

please, PLEASE don;t call it "NAAAWS!" It makes you sound really stupid, call it nitrous or N20. As for systems, all the kits are created equally. "NOS" (Nitrous Oxide Systems) by holly is good, but it is expesive because of ther name "NOS". TNT, ZEX, and nitrous express are just as good with equal or some better quality parts then "NOS". Venom also makes some really good kits. You may need a new pump/injectoors depepnding on whats on your car. If you get a wet system, you shouldn't need to change either, but I would check a mustang forum, because these things can be different from vehical to vehical. Don't worry about direct port at all, because at this point, you are not at that level. Make sure you get all the safety features instead of just buying the "kit", like a window switch, Fuel pressure safety switch, colder plugs, etc, etc. You will find out all you need if you read up on it a little. I would go to the corral.net and ask there. Also, splurge a little and get things that are nice to have with N20, like a remote bottle opener, bottle heater, purge, etc. I think it is a great idea to get N20, I spray about a 100 to the wheels (more like 125 at the crank) and on my 383/396, I will be spraying a 250-300 shot


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

If you need NOS you need a better car, and alls it will do in the long run will blow up you and the car or just blow up your engine. It always malfunctions.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

pcrose said:


> If you need NOS you need a better car, and alls it will do in the long run will blow up you and the car or just blow up your engine. It always malfunctions.


 Well that was a dumb thing to say, 95% of engine mishaps with N20 is from not knowing what the hell you are doing. Off the bottle I will be making a little over 500 hp at the wheels...My engine is being built so it can handle a 250-300 shot of n20. Do you think I need a new car? It is just as much a power adder as FI. It actually puts less strain on your engine than FI does also. They also blow them up when they use too much N20. They use stupid things like push button n20, and activate it at a lower rpm, or have it active while the car is shifting.


----------



## HypergeniX_CiviC (Feb 2, 2004)

no nos!!!!!!!!!!!!! cheating go wit supercharge


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

How is N20 cheating?


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

NAAAWS







is good but it will messup your engine in the long run too but who care i still get one


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I know someone who sprayed on his car from brand new to over 220K miles. He eventually rebuilt it only because he wanted to do a higher shot of N20. He knew what he was doing.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> How is N20 cheating?


 O.K. time to ejumacate me...I used the term NOS becasue of the letters on the side of the tank. I thought it stood for "Nitros Oxide System". Is that not correct?

I am assuming that N20 is the same thing as NOS (Naaawwwwsss).

I thought that button injector method was the only way that you can have N20 used??? What other way is there?

Sorry for the ignorance....but this is all new to me. I would love to go with a supercharger, and a guy in our church has, but I cannot afford 2000-3000 dollars.

Thanks for all the info.

Jeffrey


----------



## Ghost410 (Aug 9, 2003)

PastorJeff, yes Nitrous is good fun and worth it. Yes it is safe if properly set up and you stay reasonable, 100 shot will be fine, but if you go a dry shot have it tuned. Wet shot tune is unnecessary, but either way colder plugs, safety items and timing retard are necessary.

However, I am not farmiliar with your mods, you mite have listed them in the post, I didnt take the time to read it fully. If you do not have heads, and an intake, thats what really wakes the 5.0s up. With bolt ons alone naturally, you cannot produce much more than 250 rwhp. AFR 165 heads if you plan to use nitrous and a Trick Flow Track heat intake manifold, and 1.7 roller rockers. With these mods you'll add about 75 rwhp to an otherwise stock 5.0. BUT if you do this, you will need to have the car dyno tuned, which is recommended when any modifcations are made to the vehicle which alters the air fuel ratio significantly.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

NOS is not N20, NOS is a brand. Saying you are going fill your tanks with NOS would mean you are going to fill your tank with a holly brand nitrous system. You do not purge NOS, cuz then you would be purging a nitrous system out of your purge valve. The button system for the most part is fake, and anyone who would actually use it would be a re-tard, or have to have a ton of skill and can turn it on/off as you shift or get above a certain RPM. You need a window switch, which is a switch attatched to the accelerator that activates N20 only when the car is at WOT (wide open throttle), and the bottle is open at enough pressure. It also prevents you from spraying to early. Think about it, you have much more fuel bieng burned at 6000 rpms than at 1500 rpms, but the amount of N20 you are injecting is the same. Basically, if you are shooting N20 through your system at below a certain RPM, you will be leaning out your engine because you have too much N20, and not enough fuel. Same goes for when you are shifting, if you have your n20 activiated while shifting, while the clutch is impressed, you still will be shooting N20 in your engine, which will cause you to bang off the rev REALLY HARD every time you shift, which is an easy way to blow your engine/tranny.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> NOS is not N20, NOS is a brand. Saying you are going fill your tanks with NOS would mean you are going to fill your tank with a holly brand nitrous system. You do not purge NOS, cuz then you would be purging a nitrous system out of your purge valve. The button system for the most part is fake, and anyone who would actually use it would be a re-tard, or have to have a ton of skill and can turn it on/off as you shift or get above a certain RPM. You need a window switch, which is a switch attatched to the accelerator that activates N20 only when the car is at WOT (wide open throttle), and the bottle is open at enough pressure. It also prevents you from spraying to early. Think about it, you have much more fuel bieng burned at 6000 rpms than at 1500 rpms, but the amount of N20 you are injecting is the same. Basically, if you are shooting N20 through your system at below a certain RPM, you will be leaning out your engine because you have too much N20, and not enough fuel. Same goes for when you are shifting, if you have your n20 activiated while shifting, while the clutch is impressed, you still will be shooting N20 in your engine, which will cause you to bang off the rev REALLY HARD every time you shift, which is an easy way to blow your engine/tranny.


 Thanks for the info. There is alot that I need to learn if I am going to put this in my car.

There is a shop in Rockford that specializes in ZEK Systems (I think that is what it is called). I will give him a call and see if I can get more information.

Another question...if it is used by when it is WOT, what if I don't want to use it? Is there a way to arm it or not?

Thanks!

Jeffrey


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Well. you will not drive around all day with the bottle open, in which the system won't operate unless the bottle is open. And yes, there are arming switches. Plus, you are thinking of ZEX, which is also a good system, especially if you have no someone who specializes in it. All systems are pretty much reated equal, they all have there strong/weak points, ZEX is a good place to start. I would go contact him he should know what he is talking about.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

i had a nos system on my 1990 bretta gtz i put it on with the car having 135k it was a 100 hp kit with a 10lb bottle. never changed a thing with the motor it was stock as can be. i had a micro switch hooked up to the t-body so the only time i could use the nitrous was at wot. i also had a arming switch witch was a 12v switch hooked up to the micro switch and could only let the nitrous flow when turned on the only thing that started to happen was the clutch started to slip to much extra horse for the stock clutch. there are so many thing you can do i also had a mustange with a 5.0 with a kenne bell supercharger it was a very fast car i have owned only fast cars and nitrous is the best bag for your buck. i would recommend a better ignition system,higher flow injectors and fuel pump,trans rebuild if auto or hays clutch or center force clutch also a fuel cut of so that the nitrous cant be activated if not enough fuel pressure is present also a nitrous gauge and bottle warmer you want a pressure of 1200psi in the bottle and the only way your going to get it is with a heater also a remote valve opener on the tank nothings worse than when you get challenged on the street and remember that your valve is turned off and you need to go to the trunk to open it if you have the remote system all you do is flip a toggle switch and your ready to rock purge kit can also come in handy so that your nitrous is always at the selenoid insted of the tank so it will take longer to engauge if you have any other q's pm me hope i helped. and good to see you again


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

J_TREAT911 said:


> NOS is great and all but if you have money i would supercharge it. If you do it right you will have a much more stable engine and you will much more continuous power through your entire powerband. Yes they are really expensive but you get a lot for your money. Plus mustangs were meant to be supercharged not NOS'd out, lets be honest, supercharged mustang!!! You'll be running high 10s for sure


 high 10s dont think so takes more than nitrous and a few add on's


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

Yes, I agree.. NOS can be good and bad, just gotta know whats up before using it.


----------



## rosal548 (Nov 1, 2003)

go with Nitrous Express (NX) theyve got better solenoids compared to NOS, all NX kits are wet kits, you can run a 150 shot stock unless youve modified your internals then you can run more, you dont really have to retard your timing just switch to colder sparkplugs, if you want to run a bigger shot the I would suggest using a progressive system.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

that stuff is gay... its about as cool as a male face lift, I.E. fake as hell. Better to get a car with balls to begin with.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

that stuff is gay... its about as cool as a male face lift, I.E. fake as hell. Better to get a car with balls to begin with.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

that stuff is gay... its about as cool as a male face lift, I.E. fake as hell. Better to get a car with balls to begin with.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

hey we get your point no need to repeat it 3 times.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> that stuff is gay... its about as cool as a male face lift, I.E. fake as hell. Better to get a car with balls to begin with.


 So....what does it make you if you have a car that has balls to begin with AND you want N20, bi?

Also, it is a good idea to rebuild your solenoids once a year, it's really easy and doesn't cost too much.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I was considering adding it to my old chevy, it was built to handel it, but I can't supercharge it because the compression is too high.

a little 100 hp shot wont hurt as long as you don't over use it.

can your tires handel it?, if you can't get your tires to stick it wont help you go faster. use of nitrous has been known to spin the tires halfway down the track due to the sudden boost of toqure.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> I was considering adding it to my old chevy, it was built to handel it, but I can't supercharge it because the compression is too high.
> 
> a little 100 hp shot wont hurt as long as you don't over use it.
> 
> can your tires handel it?, if you can't get your tires to stick it wont help you go faster. use of nitrous has been known to spin the tires halfway down the track due to the sudden boost of toqure.


 The yokohamas that I currently have are nice, but do not hold the ground for crap. But I have bought a new (used for 500-1000 miles) pair from the previous owner of the Mustang (he is the Sr. Pastor of the church that I work at....he is REALLLLY into strip racing).

He states that they will take care of my spinning problem...so that should be all settled.

I have a phone call into the ZEX guy. I am looking forward to hearing what he has to say. I will post as soon as I know.

Jeffrey


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> nitrofish said:
> 
> 
> > I was considering adding it to my old chevy, it was built to handel it, but I can't supercharge it because the compression is too high.
> ...


 i'd go with nos they are the leaders in nitrous systems zex is pretty new remember you get what you pay for and nitrous is not something to be cheap with.
good luck


----------



## rosal548 (Nov 1, 2003)

the best way to use it is in 2nd gear so you wont spin out like crazy on 1st gear


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Pastor Jeff,

A Nitrous Oxide System(NOS) is a great way to give you car a kick in the pants. I have Jucied a few mustangs in my time, all with no malfunctions, no melt downs, no Fast And Furious Floor pans blowing off. Easy way to take a car from high 13's to low 12's with not alot of moeny. The trick it Nitous is proper timing, fuel, and not getting greddy.

First off, I would *go with NX or Nitrous Express.* Get the 75-150 Adjustable kit and get the Gen X upgrade. NX just puts out a better product in my opinoin. The Solnoids are bigger, and the Shark Nozzel does a better job of atomizing the Nitrous/Fuel so you don't have to worry about Puddles. NOS Brand Nitrous is just more into Advertising.. That is why you see them all over the place. NX seems content to sit back and make a better product.

With you car being a 93, it may or may not have Forged Pistons. Untill you could find out I would suggest not more than 100-120hp. If you have forged for sure, hit it with 150hp. Once you get it all hooked up, jet it the nitrous so that it's a little richer than the tables show. Make a 2-3 Second run and then check your plugs.

This is where people start blowing their sh*t up. They want to put it on and go... If you want it done right, it's going to take you a good 2-3 hours of testing and probably close to a full 10lb bottle.

If you get it, I can help you some more but I just wanted to touch on things invloved. Here is a list that I made of the top of my head that you will need to do it correctly, or at least the things I would but at a minimum.

255LPH In-Tank Fuel Pump
MSD Digital 6 (To Retard the timing when spraying)
Nitrous Express(NX) 75-150 wet Kit.
NX Gen-X upgrade.(Bottle heater, Purge, Tank Pressure Gauge, blow down Tube)
Autolite 23C's or possible Colder
Adjustable Fuel Pressure Regulator(Fine Tune the Juice/Fuel mix)


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

NX is also what I have for the same reasons tony listed.

EDIT: never mind, I see you allready have the tire problem fixed, what kind of tire are you getting?


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> NX is also what I have for the same reasons tony listed.
> 
> EDIT: never mind, I see you allready have the tire problem fixed, what kind of tire are you getting?


 The rears are Nitto and the front are Yok's. And yes...they are a very hard tire. I have the crome pony rims and my rear Yok's did not seem to hold air very well. It would drive me crazy. I was pumping air each week...took them to a tire shop and they told me that it was the result of having the crome ponies.

I am hoping to sell them and then buy some plate rims. I like the solid look of the plates.

I do ride alot on the road, pretty much to church and back which is about a 10 mile round trip. I also use it when going out with the teens...for some reason, they love the sound of the rumble and the feeling of having your chest sucked into the seat...









When/If I end up putting N20 into the car are there requirements for a harness system and roll cage for a certain time? For example...do I have to put in a roll cage and harness system if I am at the mid to low 12's? I thought I heard something about that?!?!?!

Jeffrey


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

11.99 or faster you need a cage at the track by where I live.


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> When/If I end up putting N20 into the car are there requirements for a harness system and roll cage for a certain time? For example...do I have to put in a roll cage and harness system if I am at the mid to low 12's? I thought I heard something about that?!?!?!
> 
> Jeffrey


 It all depends on the Track.

At my Track(WIR, Kaukauna WI), you have to have a Drive shaft Safety loop at 12.5 or better OR if you are running slicks. The Roll Cage requirement is 11.49 or faster.


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Also,
I just read the comments about Nitrous cheating. Nitrous is not cheating, it's just another power adder. It's not right to call someone a cheater simply because they can turn it on and off at the flick of a switch. If you were to get your ass handed to you by a Turbo or Supercharged car, would you tell them you would run them again after they took it off?? HELL NO!!!

The only time Nitrous is cheating is if they have it completely hidden and are claiming all motor and spray you during the race. That is cheating


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

its differnt cause your adding a foreign substance to the fuel mix and not just more air or something.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Technically, no, nitrous oxide is comprised of 2 parts nitrogen and one part oxygen (36% oxygen by weight). When the nitrous oxide is heated to approximately 572° F, it breaks down and release extra oxygen.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Technically, no, nitrous oxide is comprised of 2 parts nitrogen and one part oxygen (36% oxygen by weight). When the nitrous oxide is heated to approximately 572° F, it breaks down and release extra oxygen.










just more o2 no different then a supercharger or turbo still makeing more oxygen in the cylinders.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Technically, no, nitrous oxide is comprised of 2 parts nitrogen and one part oxygen (36% oxygen by weight). When the nitrous oxide is heated to approximately 572° F, it breaks down and release extra oxygen.


 also the nitrogen super cools the fuel making it denser so you can fit more of it into the cylinder


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow...that is really good info! I was not aware of that.

SO how does it really work? I was under the impression that it broke down and then created more 02 which caused a higher burn rate of fuel, which...um....aw, heck I have not a clue...









What exactly is the why and how of teh way it works.

Jeffrey


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

there's different types of n2o, theres a WET KIT, DRY KIT, and DIRECT PORT. in my personal opinion i would'nt get nitrous im a TURBO kinda guy







well, my GTI VR6 TURBO is almost done in about 2-3 weeks







expecting to see ~340hp eip stage 2 with a couple of my own mods!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

n00dle what made you goto EIP when NGP is right around the corner?


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

i got hookup from EIP







know some guys that work up there!

but seriously i recommend going to EASTSIDE MOTORSPORTS they are the sh*t!


----------

